
Obesity And The Toxic-Sugar Wars : 13.7: Cosmos And Culture - dboles99
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2013/08/23/214440426/obesity-and-the-toxic-sugar-wars?utm_source=NPR&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20130823
======
lizdresher
Recently read an article suggesting sugar should be regulated and treated as a
drug- as it also has addictive properties. I feel sugar is almost more
dangerous in that it can take several names and identities (i.e. fructose,
splenda). The food industry then tactfully targets cheap, convenient, and
often children's food products. The carton's of milk handed out in school
cafeteria's are said to have the same amount of sugar as a can of soda- and
that's just breakfast.

